# Trim small ring...no wait...big ring now. Why Sram?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

My thoughts: I like trimming the small ring rather than the big ring. Why did Sram change this? Shimano doesn't have trim on the big ring now. I never needed big ring trim with Sram anyhow. Guys know why they changed? 
Speaking of trim...I am sure every guy in here would like a little trim tonight.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Personally....I like the big ring trim better.

I use the big ring much more than the small ring, and spend pretty much zero time in my 39x12/13/14. I'd rather be in the big ring for those gears and what little time I spend in those a little dérailleur rub is acceptable.

For me....It works


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

How do you trim in the small ring anyways?

I've had my front adjusted once after the initial install...I've never had any issues after that.


----------

